# The BMW K 1600 GT is the International Bike Of The Year for 2011!



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The BMW K 1600 GT has won the vote for the "International Bike Of The Year 2011 (IBOTY)" award. This was announced at a press conference given by the Belgian motorcycle magazine Motor Wereld at the Brussels Motor Show. The award for the K 1600 GT comes from an international jury representing 25 motorcycle magazines.

The K 1600 GT convinced the motorcycle journalists with its unique combination of comfort, performance and use of innovative technologies. The powerful in-line 6-cylinder engine was said to offer power, refinement and lots of fun. The bike's sophisticated technology - in addition to ABS, traction control and navigation system, an adaptive headlight and electronically controlled suspension with various modes increase active riding safety - makes the K 1600 GT an incomparable touring motorcycle. On the road, the outstanding qualities of the K 1600 GT are its agile chassis and unusually light handling. All this gives the rider a unique riding experience, according to the jury, impressing the most demanding touring and sports motorcyclists.

The K 1600 GTL was rated separately and also convinced the jury, finishing fourth, while the S 1000 RR followed it in fifth place alongside the Kawasaki ZX-10R. With three models in the top five places, the BMW Motorrad put in a highly impressive showing overall.

BMW Motorrad also won the highest rating in 2010 with the S 1000 RR.

*IBOTY 2011 Results*

BMW K 1600 GT (41 points)
Ducati Diavel (32 points)
Aprilia Tuono V4 APRC (22 points)
BMW K 1600 GTL (18 points)
BMW S 1000 RR and Kawasaki ZX 10R (16 points each)

The following magazines took part in the IBOTY 2011: Australian Motorcycle News (Australia), Auto By (Japan), Autocar India (India), Bike (Scandinavia), Bike (UK), Cycle World (USA), Der Reitwagen (Austria), Inmoto (Italy), KicXstart (Netherlands), Kiwi Rider (New Zealand), La Moto (Spain), Maximoto (France), Moto Kultur Asia (Malaysia and Singapore), Moto (Greece), Moto Journal (Canada), Moto & Loisirs (Belgium), Moto Mag (Israel), Motoraj (Czech Republic), Motoron (Turkey), MotoSi (Slovenia), MotorWereld (Belgium), PS Magazin (Germany), Revista Moto (Mexico), SuperBike (South Africa), Swiat Motocykli (Poland).


----------



## jason60050 (Dec 6, 2011)

BMW is on a role with their motorcycles and cars.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

I just cant find any love for the K16GT, too big, too heavy. its a pity as I love my 08 K12GT but thats as big of a bike as I am willing to buy. BMW needs a replacement for the K13S or it will lose some market share. I owned an 05 K12S and sold it for the GT due to a lack of alt power on the K12S (the 13 isnt any higher). now a stripped down K16S with a decent alt. would interest me. so would a S1000RS sport tourer, or a 3 cly K1200RS based off the K16, but I am not interested in what size wise is a replacement for the K1200LT no matter how well it rides. JMHO


----------

